# Best Skillet Apple Pie...ever



## TimR (Aug 1, 2017)

While my wife and I are waiting to get our house built, we're staying in an apt over my shop. The kitchen is not much more than a small nook with a medium sized frig, a sink, portable burner, microwave and toaster oven. 
She keeps finding ways to make the most of that toaster oven, and doesn't miss a beat over a full sized oven. Ok, we've not tried stuffing a turkey in it! 
Today she took it to the next level with this apple pie...BEST apple pie I've ever eaten, out of a toaster oven!! 
I don't know the recipe, but I think she said it was based on a recipe from Trisha Yearwood.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 1, 2017)

Y'all got a good dutch oven? You can do amazing things with one of those and some charcoal.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 1, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Y'all got a good dutch oven? You can do amazing things with one of those and some charcoal.



So true! So many fun things made with those growing up in scouts. Pizzas work great too

That pie looks quite delicious! I've roasted a chicken in ours but never have been ambitious enough to consider a turkey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Y'all got a good dutch oven? You can do amazing things with one of those and some charcoal.



I give Michele dutch ovens sometimes. She doesn't like em so much...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 1, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I give Michele dutch ovens sometimes. She doesn't like em so much...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2017)

I love my toaster oven! I cook all kinds of things in it, broils great too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2017)

That's looks yummy!

I admire your willpower... it would be an empty skillet if I was there.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Same here... had one in the house in ND, when the wife moved in with me; she fell in love with it too. Had to have one in FL when we got back. Her and her mom got carried away... That one you could roast a turkey in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2017)

That pie looks soooooo good! Congrats on the creativity! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe/mrs-carters-skillet-apple-pie-recipe-trisha-yearwood-30015004

Here's the recipe I think. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe/mrs-carters-skillet-apple-pie-recipe-trisha-yearwood-30015004
> 
> Here's the recipe I think. Tony


Yep, Sheila just confirmed that's the recipe.


----------

